# What would you call her breed?



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all!

I haven't been on in a while, but I have a question that I dont know how to answer..

I have been fostering a very sick little kitten for the last 2.5 months, her name is Pablo. she was 1 day old when i got her from the shelter. She started out pure white, and naturally I thought she would become a flame point or some other pointed color.. she did not.

her color is almost a chocolate color, and she is mostly white. 

no info on mother cat, and all other siblings, including another pure white one, perished from aspiration pneumonia before I got them

What would you call her? just an interestingly patterned mix?






In the video, she is giving my cat, Myrte, a side massage, lol

thanks for the help!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

No breed, domestic long hair. Cats don't come as 'mixed' breeds like dogs, they are either papered pedigree cats, or domestics  She's precious, and how wonderful of Myrtle to mentor her!


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

I know that she is not a full breed. but a general mix is what I was looking for. more so, what type of cat can maybe throw patterns like that? 

guess she is just a ragdoll mix then


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Unfortunately unlike dogs it doesn't really work that way with cats. You can't look at a cat and say what breed it is. There are very few breeds where the markings/personality characteristics are unique.

For example you can't look at a color pointe and say "SIAMESE" because there are LOTS of breeds that have color pointes. You can't look at an apple style head and say "SIAMESE" because MANY breeds have apple type heads. You can't look at tufted ears and a big size and say "Maine ****!" because there are LOTS of breeds that have tufted ears and are big. 

Many people try and decipher breed by personality as the kitten grows and that doesn't really work either. Cats are so diverse than any mix can have any number of characteristics that may or may not have anything to do with their heritage. Cats are much more diluted than dogs for the most part.

Unless you got your kitten from a breeder and have papers it's considered a beautiful and loveable little domestic shorthair/longhair.


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

Pablo ( Pablita?) is a darling kitten and you are so kind to be caring for her. 

She IS a pointed kitten. but she is pointed and white . The white patches hide a lot of the points but I think I see some dark brown on the face. That would make her Seal Point and White. 
Her color on the body is darker than in many pointed kittens, but there is variation in that even within a litter. and with a random-bred kitten , there may have been many, many generations without any selective breeding for a paler color on the body. 
Actually not all breeds even try to make the body super pale . In Siamese ideally they want a very pale body. but that doesn't mean it always happens.
In Ragdolls I think they might even like it a bit darker , to contrast with the white in the Bicolor Ragdolls. ( I am just guessing at that.) And in Lynx Point Bengals , they WANT the color showing on the body. 
Body color is also related to skin temperature,which can be related to health. It is possible that her illness might have affected it, if she was cold or had poor circulation at the time her color was coming in. But it does not have to be that. It might just be she would have turned out to have a darker color anyway. 

The white is because she also inherited the White Spotting gene that causes white patches, and is pretty unpredictable in where the patches end up. 

I would not call her a breed. Most cats, unlike dogs, are not a specific breed or mix of specific breeds. Although the pointed pattern, if seen in a cat in a Western or Northern country is one of the few colors or patterns that does mean almost certainly some ancestors who were a specific breed , it does not tell you anything about how far back they were. Well, it's almost certain there was Siamese somewhere back there but it could be 50+ generations ago. and the gene for the pointed pattern can be passed down via other breeds who originally got it from Siamese and/or via many generations of random-bred cats ("domestic shorthairs"/ "domestic longhairs") The gene for the pattern has been so widely spread through the random-bred cat population in places like North America, that today there are many, many pointed cats ( or cats carrying one copy of it) who have no recent ancestry of any breed. 
If you want to make up something to try to get her adopted, I guess you could say she might be a Ragdoll mix. 

I hope with your help she will fully recover and will find a wonderful home ( if she is not already in her forever home)


----------

